# headphone mute button



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a protech helmet with built in headphones and a mute and volume dial on the sides... Works perfectly with my mitts on.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have the FM radio add-on for my ipod. Interestingly it also allows most of the control capability of the wheel control on the ipod for playlists and volume and such, and it clips to the outside of the coat. I actually rarely use it to listen the the radio (too many commercials).

A mute button is definitely handy, but $20???? I'd pay $5, but no more.

ipod fm radio


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the skull candy Icons come with a mute button right on the cord. you can also skip, go to previous, fast forward and rewind with the button on the skull candys.


----------



## benzimm86 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the input guys. I realize the price migth be a little up there but after the cost of buying the components for making the device there is not much room to move on the price. If you are interested i would do $20 with free shipping. Email me at [email protected] and i will setup an ebay auction as i realize im new to this forum so people have no reason to trust me.


----------



## benzimm86 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the skull candy Icons come with a mute button right on the cord. you can also skip, go to previous, fast forward and rewind with the button on the skull candys.


ok but can you do this while leaving your gloves on? how long does it take you to get to the cord/control if its tucked into your coat?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

thats actually not a bad idea


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

benzimm86 said:


> ok but can you do this while leaving your gloves on? how long does it take you to get to the cord/control if its tucked into your coat?


yes and its not tucked in my coat. the button is a couple inches below where it goes into the head phones so its always accessible.


----------

